# Need help w/ Synthetic stock



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a question for those who may have dealt with this. I replaced the stock and forearm on my 870 magnum with black synthetic.........looks and works fine, but, the gun seems to be out of balance. It appears front-heavy. Anything a guy can add to balance it out better? Thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

take the recoil pad off and put lead shot in the cavity in the butt stock.


----------

